# Obese people



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

I've lost track on who's a protected class now. Assume if I passed over people because they were black or asian that would be frowned upon. Suppose I show up though and the guy weighs 500 lbs. I don't want the extra wear and tear on my car. Kosher to cancel for this reason alone? Yes I know I don't need a valid reason to cancel but want to make sure i'm not discriminating legal-wise.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Everybody except straight white men of average weight are in a protected class.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Everybody except straight white men of average weight are in a protected class.


Don't forget non-balding, and non-religious. As per the recent "Hobby Lobby" ruling, religion is now a class protected over those who don't have one.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Seriously, was he alone? Because 2 guys weighing 250 is the same, disregarding the imbalance. I doubt it will ruin your car. I'm sure the guy is already unhappy with his state, don't be a jerk and give the guy a ride.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

I took a ride that consisted of 4 very obese passengers. Roughly in the 300-350 pounds each. The suspensión would bottom out with any irregularity in the pavement. From the outside people must have thought that I was driving a lowrider.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, 2 x 350 is significantly more than 500. I just felt a little bad for the one guy at 500. However, I have an XL, and after giving it more thought, the 1 time I had an obese passenger near that size, and the other time I had 2 pro football sized dudes, they specifically ordered me as an XL... So I guess they should know enough to think of that.
I know I've read stuff like this about airline seats, but don't remember the regulations or policies. What do they do?


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

The short answer is maybe. If the rider has a documented medical condition that is recognized to contribute to their obesity, then you could be discriminating against a member of a protected class. I would be more concerned about what Uber will do if this person files a complaint.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Your just an ass. If your worried about wear and tear on your car you're in the wrong business. What you will get is a discrimination complaint filed against you. That's the same as racial profiling your rides.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I have to agree with Spanky. You might want to consider the possibility that you just might be a dic.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah maybe I am a dick. I try though to not be. I was more concerned about the seat cushions getting screwed up because of his weight than the suspension. Yeah the suspension can probably handle 600 lbs inside the car for a short distance without getting too messed up. What about the seat cushions though? Don't think they were designed with those tolerances in mind.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

Have him sit in back and don't worry about it, unlikely to hurt anything and if it did rear seats are cheap to replace.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I had an obese woman in the back and her B.O was downright foul! Initially, I thought it was my pits, but when she got out, the smell subsided. I still gave her a 5 star though, she was nice


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

There are too many drivers that don't want specific type of people in their car. Makes me wonder why the hell they signed up with a ridesharing company in the first place. 

Yes, it is your car and you can do whatever you want, but to avoid having to deal with those pesky minorities who may or may not speak English, and those fat people who have no consideration for your car seats, perhaps you should ask Uber to create a new category...."Uber-Bro", exclusively for bros who look and act just like you.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

funny i dont make fun of those people except for this two couple i picked up once, they probably weigh 1000lbs each, were acting cool and i was talking to them nicely had some laughs together until they bite me in the back and reported me to uber on the feedback they said " the guy is driving for lyft should be deactivated" man i knew it was the two elepants because they were the only ones i told about it :/


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> funny i dont make fun of those people except for this two couple i picked up once, they probably weigh 1000lbs each, were acting cool and i was talking to them nicely had some laughs together until they bite me in the back and reported me to uber on the feedback they said " the guy is driving for lyft should be deactivated" man i knew it was the two elepants because they were the only ones i told about it :/


How did you see the negative feedback? In my 6 months I never seen a negative feedback on my reports.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> How did you see the negative feedback? In my 6 months I never seen a negative feedback on my reports.


oh my bad i think it was the opposite lol

was driving for lyft and the dude reported me that i was driving for uber :/ sorry it was a month ago


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Lot's of vicious posts on this thread. Just as you shouldn't let 5 riders in a typical car, you shouldn't accept people that you feel are too heavy to safely ride in your car. We don't have Uber XL in Cleveland, but I bet most Uber Black could handle a heavier person.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

No way a 500 lb person would be comfortable in my car and getting in and out would be a safety and liability hazard. My front seats are not much bigger than airline seats.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No one would know this guy - Ricky May, BIG Jazz singer here in Australia in the 70s-80s. Huge guy. Got into my Cab one day after performing at the Domain. As he sat down CRACK! Went the seat back of the Ford. 

"Damn! Not another one" he says.

He assures me it's easily fixable, and gives me a card of an auto upholsterer only a couple of miles away with $70.00.

"Go there and see Michael, tell 'em Ricky sent you and they'll fix it within an hour".

I still use the same upholsterer for all my interior work to this day - great guy Ricky May. God rest his soul, passed on when he was only 44 yrs old.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> There are too many drivers that don't want specific type of people in their car. Makes me wonder why the hell they signed up with a ridesharing company in the first place.
> 
> Yes, it is your car and you can do whatever you want, but to avoid having to deal with those pesky minorities who may or may not speak English, and those fat people who have no consideration for your car seats, perhaps you should ask Uber to create a new category...."Uber-Bro", exclusively for bros who look and act just like you.


I've read most every post on here. Drunks were probably the only one's mentioned that I remember other than this thread. What are you referring too?


----------



## rxtweeter19 (Jul 8, 2015)

Uber drivers are so rude. I am floored at the comments about overweight people by Uber Drivers. I think the media should show these comments about what Uber drivers think of overweight people riding in their cars. If I ever get into a vehicle and the driver in any way makes me feel uncomfortable I give them a low rating. I am sick of Uber Drivers with these cheap dinky cars thinking they are all that. I am not overweight but I don't like dealing with a company that has such shallow drivers.


----------



## rxtweeter19 (Jul 8, 2015)

Roberto said:


> I've lost track on who's a protected class now. Assume if I passed over people because they were black or asian that would be frowned upon. Suppose I show up though and the guy weighs 500 lbs. I don't want the extra wear and tear on my car. Kosher to cancel for this reason alone? Yes I know I don't need a valid reason to cancel but want to make sure i'm not discriminating legal-wise.


Uber drivers discriminating against overweight people is wrong and rude. I cannot believe the comments from Uber Drivers about overweight passengers. You sure don't mind taking money from an overweight passenger. I would like the media to show the comments about overweight passengers by Uber drivers here. If I ever get into a Uber car and feel uncomfortable in any way the driver gets a low rating from me. I would never put up with being made to feel uncomfortable by an Uber driver. I am not overweight, but would think twice about using a service that hires such shallow people. Uber really should be shut down anyway. Alot of Uber drivers are driving these cheap dinky cars and think they are all that. They are not all that and should learn where there bread is being buttered before sounding off on overweight people.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't pick up fatties, blacks, jews, mexicans, indians, arabs...

If you fall into those category, take the bus.


----------



## rxtweeter19 (Jul 8, 2015)

Raider said:


> I don't pick up fatties, blacks, jews, mexicans, indians, arabs...
> 
> If you fall into those category, take the bus.





Raider said:


> I don't pick up fatties, blacks, jews, mexicans, indians, arabs...
> 
> If you fall into those category, take the bus
> 
> From your comment you sound like you have mental issues. I don't fall into any of those categories. I am disabled and wonder if you discriminate against people with walkers too? You sound like a jerk and probably have a cheap dinky car like most Uber drivers.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

rxtweeter19 said:


> you have a dinky car


Nope I have a Lexus, nah I'll take people with walkers...just none of the aforementioned ethnic groups.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Protected in order

1 Child labor 
2 Human trafficking 
3 Ubering X
4 Guns , Booze , Religion


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

rxtweeter19 said:


> Uber drivers discriminating against overweight people is wrong and rude. I cannot believe the comments from Uber Drivers about overweight passengers. You sure don't mind taking money from an overweight passenger. I would like the media to show the comments about overweight passengers by Uber drivers here. If I ever get into a Uber car and feel uncomfortable in any way the driver gets a low rating from me. I would never put up with being made to feel uncomfortable by an Uber driver. I am not overweight, but would think twice about using a service that hires such shallow people. Uber really should be shut down anyway. Alot of Uber drivers are driving these cheap dinky cars and think they are all that. They are not all that and should learn where there bread is being buttered before sounding off on overweight people.


So you joined the forum just so you can cry in a year old thread??

Don't ever take Uber, you sound like the nightmare we drivers avoid.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

rxtweeter19 said:


> Uber drivers discriminating against overweight people is wrong and rude. I cannot believe the comments from Uber Drivers about overweight passengers. You sure don't mind taking money from an overweight passenger. I would like the media to show the comments about overweight passengers by Uber drivers here. If I ever get into a Uber car and feel uncomfortable in any way the driver gets a low rating from me. I would never put up with being made to feel uncomfortable by an Uber driver. I am not overweight, but would think twice about using a service that hires such shallow people. Uber really should be shut down anyway. Alot of Uber drivers are driving these cheap dinky cars and think they are all that. They are not all that and should learn where there bread is being buttered before sounding off on overweight people.


I'm pretty sure you're obese judging by how sensitive you are to this subject. We uber drivers get paid soooo much we don't care if we don't pick up a fatty. We get our millions either way.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Raider said:


> I don't pick up fatties, blacks, jews, mexicans, indians, arabs...
> 
> If you fall into those category, take the bus.


Like you said before unless it's 3X

A whole 12 bucks

Congrats !!


----------



## Uber_J (Jul 9, 2015)

I wouldn't call you a dick for having dilemma what to do with 500lb guy, cause I have that same dilemma my self. I'm not sure what I would do, but I'm inclining to drive a way. I don't know if my Corolla can handle 500 lb person, those people very big. And I know it's illegal to deny services so I just pray to G-d that I wouldn't have to face these issue.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It might sound cruel, and God knows I can't believe how rude some of these posts are, but drivers are required to operate their vehicles safely. Car seats are only rated to 350 pounds from what I can find so if you suspect a customer is over that, it's actually your duty to say no unless you KNOW you seats can hold more. Seat belts and airbags are similarly not designed for endless weight. My research says they are only tested at 170 pounds, so who knows what their upper limit is.
From USA today:
"Many five-passenger vehicles are rated about 850 pounds, maxxing out if their five occupants weigh more than 170 pounds each. Six 200-pounders would overload the seven-passenger Dodge Grand Caravan minivan."

Guess who gets blamed if the total passenger weight exceeds the car rating and is a factor in a passenger injury?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It might sound cruel, and God knows I can't believe how rude some of these posts are, but drivers are required to operate their vehicles safely. Car seats are only rated to 350 pounds from what I can find so if you suspect a customer is over that, it's actually your duty to say no unless you KNOW you seats can hold more. Seat belts and airbags are similarly not designed for endless weight. My research says they are only tested at 170 pounds, so who knows what their upper limit is.
> From USA today:
> "Many five-passenger vehicles are rated about 850 pounds, maxxing out if their five occupants weigh more than 170 pounds each. Six 200-pounders would overload the seven-passenger Dodge Grand Caravan minivan."
> 
> Guess who gets blamed if the total passenger weight exceeds the car rating and is a factor in a passenger injury?


True 
I hope you are fully insured 
The lack of Real insurance is a bigger problem 
In comparison


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Well, since uber states you are not an employee but an independent contractor, you don't have to take anyone. I wouldn't be concerned about damaging your seats or suspension, on the inside of your door sill it will tell you how many pounds you can carry in your car. Even the smallest cars are rated over 1000 lbs in passenger payload.

I would be concerned about the smell however, it can be horrific and really hard to get out. Someone that is too large to reach all of their skin while bathing have a terrible oily funk on their skin that can best be described as the scent of death or roadkill.

I'd probably take them anyways unless they approach your car with a bucket of fried chicken or other fast food, or if you're picking them up from a buffet or eating other junk food. If they eat too much junk they need to be walking anyways. They already get those free scooters at the grocery store that help them to buy more food.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Well, since uber states you are not an employee but an independent contractor, you don't have to take anyone. I wouldn't be concerned about damaging your seats or suspension, on the inside of your door sill it will tell you how many pounds you can carry in your car. Even the smallest cars are rated over 1000 lbs in passenger payload.
> 
> I would be concerned about the smell however, it can be horrific and really hard to get out. Someone that is too large to reach all of their skin while bathing have a terrible oily funk on their skin that can best be described as the scent of death or roadkill.
> 
> I'd probably take them anyways unless they approach your car with a bucket of fried chicken or other fast food, or if you're picking them up from a buffet or eating other junk food. If they eat too much junk they need to be walking anyways. They already get those free scooters at the grocery store that help them to buy more food.


True

Or maybe the low rates 
Are a bigger problem

I would not start my vehicle for 4 bucks

I can handle the bucket of chicken much better
( at normal rates )


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Well if you drove a cab, I'm sure your starting drop/flag rate was not over $4, so it would still be possible to only collect that amount. Its the mileage rate that is the problem, from my observation. I don't think anything under 1.50 is feasible if they're taking out 20-40%.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Well if you drove a cab, I'm sure your starting drop/flag rate was not over $4, so it would still be possible to only collect that amount. Its the mileage rate that is the problem, from my observation. I don't think anything under 1.50 is feasible if they're taking out 20-40%.


I agree 100% with you

The way I see it drivers are frustrated with UBERS system
They take it out on the nearest person

If uber raised rates I guarantee you it would all be much better
For drivers & pasenger

I say take it out on uber


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I agree 100% with you
> 
> The way I see it drivers are frustrated with UBERS system
> They take it out on the nearest person
> ...


Maybe uber has a fat person in management we could take it out on...everybody wins


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Maybe uber has a fat person in management we could take it out on...everybody wins


Bingo!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

rxtweeter19 said:


> Uber drivers are so rude. I am floored at the comments about overweight people by Uber Drivers. I think the media should show these comments about what Uber drivers think of overweight people riding in their cars. If I ever get into a vehicle and the driver in any way makes me feel uncomfortable I give them a low rating. I am sick of Uber Drivers with these cheap dinky cars thinking they are all that. I am not overweight but I don't like dealing with a company that has such shallow drivers.


You are one to talk, talking about dinky cars. You're the one paying for a service that doesn't even cover the mileage in a dinky car. So get your own awesome car and pay the expenses on that, or take the metro.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

The fattest person who was ever was in my car was my Lyft Mentor. He was gigantic. Colossal. VERY LARGE.

Thankfully I have not encountered anything larger but I too am concerned about safety primarily. I don't discriminate against a paying customer but if safety is at all an issue Mr or Ms Large will be told to call XL.

"Excuse me ma'am, but as you are a passenger of size I think you'd be much more comfortable with an Uber XL. I will go ahead and cancel the trip now with no charge to you and you can select it from the app right away. Thanks for choosing Uber!"


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It might sound cruel, and God knows I can't believe how rude some of these posts are, but drivers are required to operate their vehicles safely. Car seats are only rated to 350 pounds from what I can find so if you suspect a customer is over that, it's actually your duty to say no unless you KNOW you seats can hold more. Seat belts and airbags are similarly not designed for endless weight. My research says they are only tested at 170 pounds, so who knows what their upper limit is.
> From USA today:
> "Many five-passenger vehicles are rated about 850 pounds, maxxing out if their five occupants weigh more than 170 pounds each. Six 200-pounders would overload the seven-passenger Dodge Grand Caravan minivan."
> 
> Guess who gets blamed if the total passenger weight exceeds the car rating and is a factor in a passenger injury?


Bingo!

My life is worth at least $600.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

A good portion of my XL fares are people that are scared of getting a small car either because of thier size or they just want to be comfortable. Almost always less than 6 pax. Hate to stereotype but the overweight pax are always nice and never ask to go through the drive thru.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> So you joined the forum just so you can cry in a year old thread??
> 
> Don't ever take Uber, you sound like the nightmare we drivers avoid.


You're so cold hearted it's funny. Lol


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

rob_la said:


> The fattest person who was ever was in my car was my Lyft Mentor. He was gigantic. Colossal. VERY LARGE.
> 
> Thankfully I have not encountered anything larger but I too am concerned about safety primarily. I don't discriminate against a paying customer but if safety is at all an issue Mr or Ms Large will be told to call XL.
> 
> "Excuse me ma'am, but as you are a passenger of size I think you'd be much more comfortable with an Uber XL. I will go ahead and cancel the trip now with no charge to you and you can select it from the app right away. Thanks for choosing Uber!"


It'll be tough for me to say such things to their face tho. And you might end up hurting their feelings, best thing to do is cancel and floor the gas pedal and peel out.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Fat lives matter.


----------



## .226445 (11 mo ago)

KrisThuy said:


> funny i dont make fun of those people except for this two couple i picked up once, they probably weigh 1000lbs each, were acting cool and i was talking to them nicely had some laughs together until they bite me in the back and reported me to uber on the feedback they said " the guy is driving for lyft should be deactivated" man i knew it was the two elepants because they were the only ones i told about it :/


I weigh 700 lbs I can still fit in and Uber with help. I have taken a couple Uber XL‘s but I have just gotten too big for one seat and I require an entire backseat. The discrimination is ridiculous I stop dealing with Uber because the last time I try to fit into a car the Uber driver laughed at me because I was bigger than his door frame


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Just order an Uber XXL


----------



## .226445 (11 mo ago)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Just order an Uber XXL


Noted and I will never order Uber x again.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Roberto said:


> I've lost track on who's a protected class now. Assume if I passed over people because they were black or asian that would be frowned upon. Suppose I show up though and the guy weighs 500 lbs. I don't want the extra wear and tear on my car. Kosher to cancel for this reason alone? Yes I know I don't need a valid reason to cancel but want to make sure i'm not discriminating legal-wise.


@Ozzyoz


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> @Ozzyoz


Obese guys don't tear up seats. Fyi he needs to buy seat protector from Walmart.


----------

